# Control wires for generator



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I use #14 thwn in conduit. Wonder if 18/5 tstat wire would suffice?


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I use #14 thwn in conduit. Wonder if 18/5 tstat wire would suffice?


Min size required is 14AWG

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the generator manufacturer doesn't provide a wiring diagram showing recommended conductors/sizes ?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Min size required is 14AWG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Who says the minimum size is 14 awg? Job spec? Control wiring is not the same thing as building wiring so the minimum in 310.5 doesn't apply I'm pretty sure. The control blocks on most generators accept 10 awg - 26 awg for control wiring.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought (4) 500' rolls of #18 stranded for the control wires.. but now I need another color..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

wildleg said:


> the generator manufacturer doesn't provide a wiring diagram showing recommended conductors/sizes ?


They do with the #of feet and what size gauge wire needed..


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

B4T said:


> I bought (4) 500' rolls of #18 stranded for the control wires.. but now I need another color..



Electrical tape comes in many colors. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Electrical tape comes in many colors. :whistling2:


Why use tape when you can get the wire in the color you need..

That just seems like hack since tape on #18 never looks good..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Why use tape when you can get the wire in the color you need..
> 
> That just seems like hack since tape on #18 never looks good..


Just spool off the amount you need from one spool, no need to buy another spool.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I use #14 thwn in conduit. Wonder if 18/5 tstat wire would suffice?


No, 18/5 stat wire is not for use in wet locations.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

B4T said:


> Why use tape when you can get the wire in the color you need..
> 
> That just seems like hack since tape on #18 never looks good..





One little tiny wrap around the wire is all you need to identify it and if you do it with care it looks like it was made that way. Wait is that your beeper I hear going off? My bad it was the HO yelling hack at me for using tape to identify their control wires......:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Just spool off the amount you need from one spool, no need to buy another spool.


We are not talking about a lot of money here.. so another roll is not going to ruin my budget.. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Wait is that your beeper I hear going off? My bad it was the HO yelling hack at me for using tape to identify their control wires......:jester:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> We are not talking about a lot of money here.. so another roll is not going to ruin my budget.. :thumbup:


If you say so.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> We are not talking about a lot of money here.. so another roll is not going to ruin my budget.. :thumbup:


Peter D would be the hack that runs 5x of the same color with wire markers.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Peter D would be the hack that runs 5x of the same color with wire markers.


Why would that be hack? It's extremely common to have that in industrial work.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Why would that be hack? It's extremely common to have that in industrial work.


In major control wiring w/ 1 thru 25. Talking about five wires here. Just like the hacks that run three # 12 blacks for 3 ph equipment and feeds.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> In major control wiring w/ 1 thru 25. Talking about five wires here. Just like the hacks that run three # 12 blacks for 3 ph equipment and feeds.


You're the last person who should be lecturing anyone about hack work. :no:

Why is it wrong to run 3 blacks and phase tape them? It never seems to be an issue for larger sizes, why is it suddenly a problem fro small wires?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You're the last person who should be lecturing anyone about hack work. :no:
> 
> Why is it wrong to run 3 blacks and phase tape them? It never seems to be an issue for larger sizes, why is it suddenly a problem fro small wires?


Small wires just reminds me of a plant maintenance man doing the work..

#12 THHN is $60.00 a roll... if you can't afford (3) different colors.. you need another line of work..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You're the last person who should be lecturing anyone about hack work. :no:
> 
> Why is it wrong to run 3 blacks and phase tape them? It never seems to be an issue for larger sizes, why is it suddenly a problem fro small wires?


Alright, go ahead an reindentify multiple 12 conductors with tape. See how cheap and hack that looks.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I use #14 thwn in conduit. Wonder if 18/5 tstat wire would suffice?


I called Generac and they said 18awg would be fine but would rather see 16awg. 
Control circuit is only 2amps and another drawing milli amps.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Peter D said:


> No, 18/5 stat wire is not for use in wet locations.


I'm pretty sure there are similiar types that are.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Alright, go ahead an reindentify multiple 12 conductors with tape. See how cheap and hack that looks.


Who said anything about tape? I'd use wire numbers.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Peter D would be the hack that runs 5x of the same color with wire markers.


 You've not done much control work huh?
Red- 120v L1
White- 120v L2
Blue-24v+
White/blue-24v-
Black- line voltage
Yellow- foreign voltage


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> You've not done much control work huh?
> Red- 120v L1
> White- 120v L2
> Blue-24v+
> ...


I got you beat, ever since the 08 code change, i bought 14 and 12 thwn in both white and grey . I personally prefer colors for controls over numbers. For me it was black/red/ white/blue/grey.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> I got you beat, ever since the 08 code change, i bought 14 and 12 thwn in both white and grey . I personally prefer colors for controls over numbers. For me it was black/red/ white/blue/grey.


 I guess I'll just have to be hack and use my tagging machine.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just buy a Kohler and you only need to run 2 control wires.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Just buy a Kohler and you only need to run 2 control wires.


Decisionmaker 6000 :laughing:

Laughed in the FSE's face when I heard that name


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bulldog1 said:


> Just buy a Kohler and you only need to run 2 control wires.


not if you're running remote annunciator panel


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> Why use tape when you can get the wire in the color you need..
> 
> That just seems like hack since tape on #18 never looks good..


:thumbup: someone that cares about workmanship! Nice way to think B4T, don't ever change, continue taking pride in your work.


----------

